# Wild boar bacon?



## zosick (Nov 8, 2019)

I have 5 good size slabs and now that it's staying cool in my deep freeze I figured I would do my normal cure for pork belly and season with lots of pepper brown sugar and maple syrup. The thing that has me questioning is that they are more lean than what I've done before and well the meat is way more firm.  My thoughts are wet brine and when smoking cold add boiling water every hour of the smoke. Basically every hour dump out the water pan and fill back up with more boiling water.  I'm using apple for smoke and  will give one a go to see how it comes out then change as needed.  Btw you don't hunt hogs you just kill them all mine with a glock 34 10mm worked great. And was a blast pun intended.


----------



## dernektambura (Nov 8, 2019)

look.... wild boar is different than grass fed pork feed on farm.... it's more firm.... it is God given to do it cold smoke....you cold smoke it and you never forget taste.... especially cold smoked jowls are diamond....


----------

